# Canadian S3 Price Sheet (pic)



## simplymuzik3 (Apr 24, 2014)

Here's a scan of the S3 price sheet I got from my dealer. I saw some people mentioning they didn't have prices yet, so I thought I'd just put it up in case someone wanted to see.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ney-begins-official-S3-Canadian-pricing-guide

Anyone has confirmation in Canada for production yet? I haven't heard anything about my order.


----------



## simplymuzik3 (Apr 24, 2014)

lilmira said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ney-begins-official-S3-Canadian-pricing-guide
> 
> Anyone has confirmation in Canada for production yet? I haven't heard anything about my order.


I haven't ordered anything yet, but my dealer said that it would come in September. That really sucks getting it after summer is over.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Thanks for sharing, and welcome to the forum! Audi Canada is DIR, while Audi USA continues to look like a habitual DIW circus.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

simplymuzik3 said:


> I haven't ordered anything yet, but my dealer said that it would come in September. That really sucks getting it after summer is over.


Yes and no, it is the land of quattro after all.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

So what are the standard S3 seats if the diamond stitched ones are optional, sports package seats with leather w/ alcantara centers?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Chimera said:


> So what are the standard S3 seats if the diamond stitched ones are optional, sports package seats with leather w/ alcantara centers?


Alcantara is probably available, but otherwise, yes- the standard sport seats.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

sooo how manual is it for the super sport seats ? 
like all manual settings ?


----------



## Negesh (Jun 6, 2010)

lilmira said:


> Yes and no, it is the land of quattro after all.


I'm surprised you haven't heard anything lilmira, i passed on my initial allocation(which was scheduled for early July delivery) as i am strongly leaning towards the m235xi and i thought you were in line right behind me.

I am still taking the S3 month by month while i wait on info on the 235xi and i just heard back yesterday that my dealer did not get any new allocations for April (which would back the 1month delay thread) and they will let me know what if anything they get for May.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

T1no said:


> sooo how manual is it for the super sport seats ?
> like all manual settings ?


Manual forward-back, manual up-down, manual backrest tilt...

That's how it reads, at least.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Negesh said:


> I'm surprised you haven't heard anything lilmira, i passed on my initial allocation(which was scheduled for early July delivery) as i am strongly leaning towards the m235xi and i thought you were in line right behind me.
> 
> I am still taking the S3 month by month while i wait on info on the 235xi and i just heard back yesterday that my dealer did not get any new allocations for April (which would back the 1month delay thread) and they will let me know what if anything they get for May.


I told them that Oct delivery is more preferable so may be they are trying to get my order in the second round. If the first production is targeted for early July, that's a bit too early for me. I'm planning to take a 2.0 A3 for a test drive soon, I'll bug them about it.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Manual forward-back, manual up-down, manual backrest tilt...
> 
> That's how it reads, at least.


ohhhh soo straight up full manual LOL

i would prob still want it tho it looks soo good:facepalm:


----------



## Negesh (Jun 6, 2010)

lilmira said:


> I told them that Oct delivery is more preferable so may be they are trying to get my order in the second round. If the first production is targeted for early July, that's a bit too early for me. I'm planning to take a 2.0 A3 for a test drive soon, I'll bug them about it.


Ahhhh gotcha, that makes sense.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

one thing i like about the US is that we get the LED lights with the Prestige model .


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> one thing i like about the US is that we get the LED lights with the Prestige model .


... and power folding mirrors. Nyuk nyuk nyuk.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

caliatenza said:


> one thing i like about the US is that we get the LED lights with the Prestige model .


CAD A3 has the option to get full LED lights even on the non Sline progressive trim (premium+).


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

hoping for Alcantara centers on the stock seats..... S3 prices isn't too bad.... makes me wonder.....A3 or S3 lol... interested to see what brakes the S3 gets in canada hmmmm


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

haha, looks like the sales lady that leaked all this information to me back in December / January and timings was 100% right on everything.

Too bad she got fired.

S3 Technik /w SS Package, LED Lighting @ $50,050
or
S3 Progressive /w Nav, Convenience, SS Package and LED Lighting @ $49,500

I would go for the first one I think, option missing is Black Optics...maybe added later?


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Rudy_H said:


> haha, looks like the sales lady that leaked all this information to me back in December / January and timings was 100% right on everything.
> 
> Too bad she got fired.


damn! because of the leaked info?


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Zorro83 said:


> damn! because of the leaked info?


I dunno never asked, she was incredibly hot, but when we went for a test drive in an A4 S-Line I knew more about the car then her, and during the special event for the A3 she spent most of her time with the GM at the bar.


----------



## SK VeeDubR (Apr 18, 2008)

Would have one one order right now if they offered a manual transmission.. :facepalm:


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

SK VeeDubR said:


> Would have one one order right now if they offered a manual transmission.. :facepalm:


There are a lot of people in that boat.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Rudy_H said:


> I dunno never asked, she was incredibly hot, but when we went for a test drive in an A4 S-Line I knew more about the car then her, and during the special event for the A3 she spent most of her time with the GM at the bar.


should have taken some pics .


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

caliatenza said:


> should have taken some pics .


Of the girl and not the cars. Was the manager decent looking or some overweight schmuck? Of course she would be mingling with the GM all night


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Just got a call from my contact, there is a delay for the super sports seats. Can't confirm at the moment but we are looking at Dec delivery right now. boooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Are you effin serious? They better get their isht together!


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Zorro83 said:


> Are you effin serious? They better get their isht together!


Looks like you placed an order, I'd talk to someone right away if I were you. They have been holding my order because I told them that I prefer a bit later delivery (Oct-Nov). Don't think I want to delete ss seats to ensure delivery, I know I'd regret it. :banghead:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

lilmira said:


> Just got a call from my contact, there is a delay for the super sports seats. Can't confirm at the moment but we are looking at Dec delivery right now. boooooooooooooooooooo


Based on what I'm hearing, I believe this to be true. I didn't expect them to be delayed four months, though.

Mother****er.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Ouch....I guess my 1-month delay aint so bad......

Man...Audi really needs to get their act together....


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

They sure as hell better take my order for Exclusive and not give me the bull**** line about eight additional weeks seeing as they'll have that and then some while they figure out how to crap out a damn super sport seat. There is absolutely no damn excuse for their ineptitude. They've had two damn years to get their **** together.

But I guess when they have strung together 40 months of record sales with not so much as an ounce of actual brand identity, they can't be bothered to find two ****s to give about some peon who is in the market for their new throw-away product.

I'm going to have to put money into my current car that I'd have not had to spend if they could have just managed to put their **** together properly. But no, this bunch of degenerates can't figure it out.

I'll just try to sit here and pretend that they're delaying this car so that they can implement a fix for the weak condenser issue. Yeah, that's got to be it...

:banghead:


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

According to the german site, the super sports seats are available for the sportback which has been out for a while, not sure what the deal is, supplier problem? I hope that they can sort it out soon otherwise it's gonna put me in a pickle.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> They sure as hell better take my order for Exclusive and not give me the bull**** line about eight additional weeks seeing as they'll have that and then some while they figure out how to crap out a damn super sport seat. There is absolutely no damn excuse for their ineptitude. They've had two damn years to get their **** together.
> 
> But I guess when they have strung together 40 months of record sales with not so much as an ounce of actual brand identity, they can't be bothered to find two ****s to give about some peon who is in the market for their new throw-away product.
> 
> ...


At what point does the ineptitude force one to start looking elsewhere? Everything else I consider (except maybe the R) just brings me back here. Granted the delays don't impact me because I'm at least a year from ordering a car, but the frustrations don't bode well in general...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

lilmira said:


> According to the german site, the super sports seats are available for the sportback which has been out for a while, not sure what the deal is, supplier problem? I hope that they can sort it out soon otherwise it's gonna put me in a pickle.


I have to imagine it's got something to do with North American certification. I just can't rationally tell myself that it is a supplier issue after all this time.



davewg said:


> At what point does the ineptitude force one to start looking elsewhere? Everything else I consider (except maybe the R) just brings me back here. Granted the delays don't impact me because I'm at least a year from ordering a car, but the frustrations don't bode well in general...


The only other place I could go would be a Cayman S. My wife is tired of hearing about this and has backed down a bit on her insistence that I not get a two-seater, but it's still really not the right choice right now. The only real alternative is to keep what I have, but I don't want to end up in a position that I have to replace two cars around the same time in addition to getting into a new house around the same time as that's in the 3-5 year plan.

It's gotten me to start thinking about what I could put myself into an S4 for. It's an old platform, with an interior I don't care for, hulking around much more car than I need or want. But if I could pull a Prestige with all options for low to mid 50s, meh...

I haven't gone and driven one, and I don't intend to. I can't see being able to get it cheap enough that I'd accept the compromises I'd be making.



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

davewg said:


> Granted the delays don't impact me because I'm at least a year from ordering a car, but the frustrations don't bode well in general...


Im in the same boat as you are. I plan on ordering roughly in January of next year with a delivery date of August/September time frame, so no rush on my part, but I can see how the frustration is starting to effect those who do want to order soon.

This is going to be my first Audi so I am hoping when my place in the queue comes up, there isn't any issue and if so I will most likely jump ship and go with A5 instead given the MY15 p+ now comes with the s-line body as a standard equipment plus the other added options.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

This morning my wife out of the blue asked, "have they released all the info you need for the S3 yet?" as we were commuting to work... "No..." 

If these delays on options are true, I'm completely disappointed. There should be no excuse at this point for supplier issues, the car has been being produced for a while now. And it's not like they didn't know that they needed to build cars for North America or anything... Makes me want to invest more into my current car/shop around for alternatives. 

Ultimately I'm just venting though, I'll still buy one


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> Ultimately I'm just venting though, I'll still buy one


Pretty much this- but with each additional screw-up on their part, I'm looking for ways to vote with my wallet. It's going to be tough, because I'm not willing to make a sacrifice just to prove a point.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

I’ve emailed my sales guy, so i'll see what he says. I have a feeling he'll have little to no info (for now), as he tends to not "receive" info that quickly. 

The thing is that there is no car at the moment that completely satisfies me like the S3 does; interior, exterior, tech, power are all winners in my book. If I had to go elsewhere the S4 would be my choice but I highly doubt that I can find one @ ~$55K OTD here in the great North.

I despise the front end of the 3 Series…Lexus, infinity & Acura do nothing for me. The new WRX/STI is growing on me but I still can’t get over the profile view, way too generic for my liking. I’ve haven’t stepped into one yet but the interior is an upgrade over the last gen.

The Mercedes CLA is a bit too 'out there' in terms of styling for me, plus the back seat (headroom) is horrid. Also the materials are pretty meh…and since I would have to go for the AMG model, I’m pretty sure that it would be out of my budget. 

Not much available out there in terms of small premium performance sedan


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Zorro83 said:


> Not much available out there in terms of small premium performance sedan


Nope. While not a sedan, I just priced an M325i in case I could ever get over the idea of owning a BMW. The price is about where I want it to be... less than the S3 is likely to be, in fact. I'd also have to warm up to the styling of the car. It's just too overdone for me.

Any S4 I'd drive is a $61,900 proposition. Even then, I'm still making several compromises I don't want to make. No thanks.

At $60,000+, I'm getting my effing Cayman S.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Pretty much this- but with each additional screw-up on their part, I'm looking for ways to vote with my wallet. *It's going to be tough, because I'm not willing to make a sacrifice just to prove a point.*


In the same boat, part of me wants to punish them with taking my dollars elsewhere...but it's still the car I want.



Zorro83 said:


> The thing is that there is no car at the moment that completely satisfies me like the S3 does; interior, exterior, tech, power are all winners in my book. If I had to go elsewhere the S4 would be my choice but I highly doubt that I can find one @ ~$55K OTD here in the great North.
> 
> I despise the front end of the 3 Series…Lexus, infinity & Acura do nothing for me. The new WRX/STI is growing on me but I still can’t get over the profile view, way too generic for my liking. I’ve haven’t stepped into one yet but the interior is an upgrade over the last gen.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you've said above. The exact reasons why I'm staying loyal. As much as people make fun of the tagline of the car being uncompromised, for me it still checks more boxes for me than any competitor. 

I'm just annoyed at the roll out of this car by Audi, although part of it may be due to the fact that I'm paying such close attention to it...


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

so wait, the S3 has manual seats??? maybe they got mixed up & really meant manual transmission?? :roll eyes: i've got to wait and see if bmw actually brings the 2 series gran coupe....with a manual. the 4 series gran coupe has the manual up here in canada, so there's hope... or fold my cards and buy a Macan which i would have to lower 2 inches and resign myself to buying a PDK.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan, Zorro, Joe, JR -

I'm in the same general place the rest of you are. I can't figure out what else I'd be interested in at this price point that hits all the marks for me.

BMW - I just, I don't know...I guess I feel like I'm not a BMW person and all that driving one represents to others (true or not). I also don't want a two-door given that I need to cart around growing boys, and, in the life of the car, my aging in-laws. The 3-series pricing starts to border on ridiculous. My wife and I dropped out of a contract to buy a house 10 years ago because the builder was going to nickel and dime us for everything. I feel the same way about BMW. They've been so successful for so long, and have that reputation as "the" car they can charge what they do and get away with it. No thanks.

MB - Um, yeah, no thanks. If I'm not a BMW person how am I even remotely a MB owner?

WRX? Well, its AWD, but at this stage of my life I don't think I want the boy-racer persona, and certainly don't want a CVT (manual is out since my wife isn't comfortable driving them).

A4/S4 - Bigger than I think I want, new model coming in a year and I'm trying to stay out of the $50k bracket. I definitely get why if you're thinking of spending $61k on an S4 you'd consider a Cayman.

Lexus - Thing of it is we have friends that own a dealership group, so I could probably get a stunning deal, but I hate the interiors. Plus everything I read they're just not there on the handling characteristics unless I consider a IS350F which you're talking crazy money again.

Infiniti - Just yuck. 

Acura - My FIL swears by them. He's owned an Legend, 3 MDX and now an RDX. My MIL has had an Integra and I think two TSXs. They've been dead reliable and the dealer has always done right by them. The new TLX looks interesting, but again with AWD and a few options the price sky rockets. And I can't get past the goofy two screen layout of the center console.

Cadillac - ATS? Ugh - there are just to many combinations of engine/drive/trans to figure out. I'll probably wind up test driving one at some point. This might be the closest thing to the A3/S3 for me after...

VW - a Golf R. It's a close second, but I don't know if I can take the boy racer nature of the forums, and I firmly believe that strong forum support is critical. There's just something about the tone there that rankles me.

I briefly thought about a Dodge Charger or Chrysler 300 with AWD. Unlike many others the 2015 redesign looks good to my eye, but its platform is old and its due for replacement in two years. Can't beat the pricing though...

What to do, what to do...stick it out with Audi and see how things go in the next 10-12 months.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

kevlartoronto said:


> so wait, the S3 has manual seats???


In super sport guise, yes.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> Infiniti - Just yuck.


I won't hide it. I think the Q50 has a stunning presence on the road. I don't think I'd ever consider even test-driving it, though.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I won't hide it. I think the Q50 has a stunning presence on the road. I don't think I'd ever consider even test-driving it, though.


Agreed. I test drove a G37x a blue moon ago and couldn't get past the interior/dash layout. I still can't.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> They sure as hell better take my order for Exclusive and not give me the bull**** line about eight additional weeks seeing as they'll have that and then some while they figure out how to crap out a damn super sport seat. There is absolutely no damn excuse for their ineptitude. They've had two damn years to get their **** together.
> 
> But I guess when they have strung together 40 months of record sales with not so much as an ounce of actual brand identity, they can't be bothered to find two ****s to give about some peon who is in the market for their new throw-away product.
> 
> ...


The straw breaks the camels back. And you've been doing so well... :laugh:

You really should drive the S4.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Dan Halen said:


> Nope. While not a sedan, I just priced an M325i in case I could ever get over the idea of owning a BMW. The price is about where I want it to be... less than the S3 is likely to be, in fact. I'd also have to warm up to the styling of the car. It's just too overdone for me.
> 
> Any S4 I'd drive is a $61,900 proposition. Even then, I'm still making several compromises I don't want to make. No thanks.
> 
> At $60,000+, I'm getting my effing Cayman S.


Just FYI, assume you haven't looked into it much but you can tone the M235 down pretty easily / inexpensively. Swap out M Performance black grilles for the chrome ($100), replace the fake brushed mirror caps with black or color matched to body ($150, $50 if you do vinyl wrap, $5 if you do plasti dip) and lose the ugly orange reflectors ($85) and the car is much easier on the eyes.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

BEM10001 said:


> Just FYI, assume you haven't looked into it much but you can tone the M235 down pretty easily / inexpensively. Swap out M Performance black grilles for the chrome ($100), replace the fake brushed mirror caps with black or color matched to body ($150, $50 if you do vinyl wrap, $5 if you do plasti dip) and lose the ugly orange reflectors ($85) and the car is much easier on the eyes.


It's actually none of those things that bother me. I'm okay with the front, near-disgusted by the rear, and just generally nonplussed by the interior. The lines, overall, work for me. The interior is really where it comes up short. It may be ahead of most of the pack by a long shot, but after sitting in an S3, it's just too much for me. The minimalist design of the Audi has soured me on just about everything else.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> The straw breaks the camels back. And you've been doing so well... :laugh:
> 
> You really should drive the S4.


I've been close so many times.

... not to driving an S4, but to snapping. I've known for over a week that we are probably looking at a delay on the super sport seats, but it was the post about Canada also delaying them that set me off. I think some of us have seen at least some hope in Canada's release of S3 details, but now if they're saying December for super sport seats, I have to imagine AoA will be _at least _that late with them. 

I also have to assume that I saved you some keystrokes by posting that last night.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I've known for over a week that we are probably looking at a delay on the super sport seat


Would love to know where you get your advanced info...

Let me guess - your wife's brother's wife's sister's friend works in Herndon :laugh:


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Dan Halen said:


> It's actually none of those things that bother me. I'm okay with the front, near-disgusted by the rear, and just generally nonplussed by the interior. The lines, overall, work for me. The interior is really where it comes up short. It may be ahead of most of the pack by a long shot, but after sitting in an S3, it's just too much for me. The minimalist design of the Audi has soured me on just about everything else.


Yeah everything you're talking about is purely personal preference, gotta find what works for you. None of it makes a better or worse performing automobile, but when you consider the entire package it all matters. I just didn't get a good vibe after spending an hour with an S3 and trying to talk myself into liking the styling. Not ruling it out for the next car though, we'll see how the BMW works out. I just couldn't wait until fall I have already been without a car for a month it's driving me crazy.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> Would love to know where you get your advanced info...
> 
> Let me guess - your wife's brother's wife's sister's friend works in Herndon :laugh:


That. And if I keep flapping my gums about Audi's mismanagement of this launch, any idea I ever have of trying to get in there will be about pointless. LOL


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I also have to assume that I saved you some keystrokes by posting that last night.


My dead-horse-beating is just background noise on these forums now. I'm the resident disillusioned grump staring at bleak Audi future with no more manual vehicles after my current car.

It's when the true-believers like you get worked up, watch out!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> My dead-horse-beating is just background noise on these forums now. I'm the resident disillusioned grump staring at bleak Audi future with no more manual vehicles after my current car.
> 
> It's when the true-believers like you get worked up, watch out!


There's hope for the TT. They have a petition on Facebook!

:facepalm:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 1999)

I'm in the same boat. I normally don't lease but presently have one that is up in July. I just spent the first half of my lunch looking for cheap 1 year leases to get me by until the S3 is available for purchase.

I also spent the last week looking at S3 alternatives. Most of them the same as other posters listed above.


BMW 235i - I really need 4 doors and I have a hard time picturing myself in a BMW. I've never really been into the BMW crowd. The interior is just ok and once you option it out it's substantially more $$.
Cadillac ATS - Not a bad car - Not sure about the CUE - I don't think I can bring myself to give GM my money after the bailout. Plus my wife isn't a fan of it.
Lexus IS 350 AWD - Drove one the other day. I liked it, but it's super expensive and doesn't stir any emotions. Not willing to spend that kind of money on something I only "like".
Infiniti Q50 - Not a fan.
Subaru STi - A blast to drive but has that boy racer look and a mediocre interior. It's still a contender since Audi is dropping the ball on the S3. But I'm also a 41 year old guy and have a hard time convincing myself I won't feel silly driving it. My wife does not like the looks at all.
Audi S4 - Dated design - $10k more with the options I want - much larger garage footprint, I prefer a smaller car and need to free up some space in my small garage.

I'm even debating ordering an A3 Prestige with the sports suspension, etc. I'm sure I'd be happy with it but I'm also sure that I'll wish I had waited for the S3 when it finally does arrive. The used Outback (my dad is thinking of buying a new car - the Outback is his trade) or a cheap 1 year lease appear to be my only choices at this point. I really want an S3. #firstworldmiddleagedguyproblems  :screwy:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

just read on another forum that Super Sport seats will no longer be offered in Canada - apparently they didn't get Transport Canada approval

edit : Not canceled but delayed to week 45

:thumbdown:


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Kevin said:


> I'm even debating ordering an A3 Prestige with the sports suspension, etc. I'm sure I'd be happy with it but I'm also sure that I'll wish I had waited for the S3 when it finally does arrive. The used Outback (my dad is thinking of buying a new car - the Outback is his trade) or a cheap 1 year lease appear to be my only choices at this point. I really want an S3. #firstworldmiddleagedguyproblems  :screwy:


If you really want to hold out on the S3 I'd do Dad's car and not think twice. You know its service history and you'll lose the least amount of money. Getting into any car other car for just a year is a losing proposition. Just have him negotiate a trade value, then keep the car, and when you trade it in cut him a check for the difference (or don't depending on how generous he's feeling at the time).


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Maitre Absolut said:


> just read on another forum that Super Sport seats will no longer be offered in Canada - apparently they didn't get Transport Canada approval
> 
> edit : Not canceled but delayed to week 45
> 
> :thumbdown:


so looking at end of oct. if my math is right? which site is this if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Zorro83 said:


> so looking at end of oct. if my math is right? which site is this if you don't mind me asking?


confirmed by a user who works at the dealership and posts the order guides before everyone else, etc


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Maitre Absolut said:


> just read on another forum that Super Sport seats will no longer be offered in Canada - apparently they didn't get Transport Canada approval
> 
> edit : Not canceled but delayed to week 45
> 
> :thumbdown:


Week 45 is almost exactly what I expected. They like to implement changes with weeks 22 and 45. I also expected to hear that it's a dumbass certification issue rather than a supply issue. A generous person could absolve Audi of fault here and simply say, "government red tape LOL," but I'm feeling none too generous. This isn't the first time Audi has had to get special approval for the special snowflake that is North America, so I'm saying someone at Audi dropped the ball and didn't get the process moving in time.

Week 45 is w/o November 2. That's right on track for delivery the first week of December.

Their jackassing around will mean that I'll immediately have to put my winter wheels and tires on the car upon delivery. I may even have to carry them with me to get the car since it's about 300 miles back home from the dealership. 

:facepalm:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

BEM10001 said:


> If you really want to hold out on the S3 I'd do Dad's car and not think twice. You know its service history and you'll lose the least amount of money. Getting into any car other car for just a year is a losing proposition. Just have him negotiate a trade value, then keep the car, and when you trade it in cut him a check for the difference (or don't depending on how generous he's feeling at the time).


Yup. I may have a line on something to drive in the interim, but it's not something I want to do for more than a few months, really.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Kevin said:


> I'm even debating ordering an A3 Prestige with the sports suspension, etc. I'm sure I'd be happy with it but I'm also sure that I'll wish I had waited for the S3 when it finally does arrive.


This is me too...


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

sorry not related to Canada but closest thread about s3 pricing

on average how long does AoA release pricing/option/order info before the release/arrival of cars at the dealership?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Three months.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

thx! also sorry just caught up reading the last few pages.

Canada has a delay huh? im assuming this may push back the US launch? I thought it was around august/early September dealers were supposed to get these in, and now its looking November/December?

well....if that's true I guess it gives me more bargaining power....."ehhh, that's a little steep. I may wait and check out the golf r in January" hehe


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

As far as I know, only the ss seats are being delayed, if you've ordered the car without them, it's still August delivery for the first batch. Not too happy with this as I may be without a car for a few weeks, green peace will be happy.


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

lilmira said:


> As far as I know, only the ss seats are being delayed, if you've ordered the car without them, it's still August delivery for the first batch. Not too happy with this as I may be without a car for a few weeks, green peace will be happy.


ehhh, unfortunately ss seats are a must for me....they just look soooooo nice!


----------



## 7ma? (May 6, 2014)

I got a call from the dealership confirming that there is indeed a delay if you have the SS seats option. If you don't have this option then everything is still status quo. I may remove the option if that's the case.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Is it just the SS seats that are manual or all seats? That's absolutely crazy, I didn't get to the point of considering Audi to go back to the seat stone age and have to move my seat like I did in my Honda Civic hatchback when I was a kid. I get that the seats wouldnt be 12 or 14 way seats given the sportiness but why cant they make them go forward and back, up and down at the very least. Big fail for me. So now I'm giving up my stick and the power seats? This is going south everytime I come here to read news.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Super sport only. The standard sport seats a full power.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

Drof said:


> ehhh, unfortunately ss seats are a must for me....they just look soooooo nice!


same


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Well while doing some random google search on any S3 related news, came across this:

http://3d-car-shows.com/audi-s3-sedan-now-available-in-south-africa/

I don't understand why AoA is being so stubborn on releasing any type of pricing information. All other marketing regions seem to be getting theirs, except us. Get's me thinking what exactly is the hold up....:facepalm:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

JOES1.8T said:


> Well while doing some random google search on any S3 related news, came across this:
> 
> http://3d-car-shows.com/audi-s3-sedan-now-available-in-south-africa/
> 
> I don't understand why AoA is being so stubborn on releasing any type of pricing information. All other marketing regions seem to be getting theirs, except us. Get's me thinking what exactly is the hold up....:facepalm:


The best I can come up with is actually something BEM10001 came up with in another thread. He speculated that Audi may be holding back to see where BMW prices the M235xi. Seems plausible, I guess...


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> The best I can come up with is actually something BEM10001 came up with in another thread. He speculated that Audi may be holding back to see where BMW prices the M235xi. Seems plausible, I guess...


Because why lead when you can follow...

Didn't Audi have that tagline at one point in its ads? Never Follow??

So much for that, but maybe that's why the dropped it.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> Because why lead when you can follow...
> 
> Didn't Audi have that tagline at one point in its ads? Never Follow??
> 
> So much for that, but maybe that's why the dropped it.


Funny, I think that was the same retort I had.

I'm trying to justify looking at the M235i, but I've told myself that if I'm getting a two-door RWD car, it's a Cayman S. Thus, I'd have to wait for the M235i sedan (no, I won't call it a damn "gran coupe"). Quick searching tells me the M235i sedan isn't due until next year, so that negates the purpose of even considering the M235i. Yes, the M235i has a back seat that the Cayman doesn't, but should this car ever have to do baby duty, I'm not the least bit interested in screwing around with a rear seat in a coupe.

I was explaining to my friend last night why I was not particularly interested in owning a BMW, and his response was that it's asinine to not buy the best car based on brand image. His math is that the 1M is the best car he's ever driven, and because BMW says the M235i will best the 1M around a track, it's the best car of its peers. I decided it wasn't worth wasting my time explaining why I don't give a crap about the best time around a track. I drive on roads.

... of course, so does he- but he's perfectly fine treating the roads like his personal track.


----------



## 7ma? (May 6, 2014)

So if we don't get the SS seats, does anyone know what seats we actually get? Will it be the S-line seats?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

7ma? said:


> So if we don't get the SS seats, does anyone know what seats we actually get? Will it be the S-line seats?


It'll be the standard sport seats. In the US, that's not necessarily coupled with S-line. The first image is the standard A3 seat, and the second image is the upgrade A3 sport seat / standard S3 seat. Note that the S3 may get some color options, but it's probably reasonable to expect the A3 to remain limited on sport seat color options.


----------



## 7ma? (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the pics! Might just go with the standard sport seats since it comes with power adjustments. They come in all black, magma red/black or titanium grey/black...not sure what color would look best


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

For what it's worth, the photos I've compared show that the super sport seats aren't _that_​ much more bolstered than the standard sport seats.


----------



## 7ma? (May 6, 2014)

yeah, and the SS seats have manual adjustments which I still don't understand why...
Is that the magma red in the picture? Wonder how bright it is in real life...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

7ma? said:


> Is that the magma red in the picture?


It is.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

I could see sticking with the standard sport seats too and put the bucks somewhere else, especially given there isn't a ton different between the standard sport seat and the SS.

The picture shows a partially power/partially manual sport seat. I assume in the US they're full power like the base A3 seat?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> I assume in the US they're full power like the base A3 seat?


Eight-way power front seats w/ four-way power lumbar adjustment on the sport seat option replaces eight-way power front driver seat w/ four-way power lumbar adjustment on the base A3 seat package.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Call me superficial, but I want the diamond stitch quilted super sport seat because it looks good. If I didn't get it, every time I saw it I'd get envious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> Call me superficial, but I want the diamond stitch quilted super sport seat because it looks good. If I didn't get it, every time I saw it I'd get envious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agree, plus mono.pur makes the interior so much better looking. No idea about the lack of full power seats, both the S4 and S5 have them, compromised? Not that I have to adjust my seats often but power driver seat with memory is quite handy.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Forget about the seats above, this is what I'm after. It shouldn't be too difficult, it's standard S-line fare, but you know... butt panels are the same material. These should be standard in the S3 (even unperforated would do)!:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Chimera said:


> Forget about the seats above, this is what I'm after. Shouldn't be too difficult but you know... butt panels are same material to make up for lack of bolstering. These should be standard in the S3 (even unperforated would do):


Yes, please.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7ma? (May 6, 2014)

Are the SS seats heated?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yes. For the US, at least.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7ma? (May 6, 2014)

Thanks. Should be the same in Canada I think


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Heated in Canada too


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Chimera said:


> Forget about the seats above, this is what I'm after. It shouldn't be too difficult, it's standard S-line fare, but you know... butt panels are the same material. These should be standard in the S3 (even unperforated would do)!:


Please, for me too. Those just look fantastic. I'd survive with manual adjustments for those.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

So, i too have received confirmation by my dealership about the delayed SS seats. He did say that they were replacing them with something else (until SS are available), not sure if that means just going with the 'base' S3 seats or actually having another optional S3 seat available. If anything could sway me from SS seats are those seats ^....alcantara? yes please!

Or they could just give us...to make up for the inconveneince


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Zorro83 said:


> So, i too have received confirmation by my dealership about the delayed SS seats. *He did say that they were replacing them with something else (until SS are available)*, not sure if that means just going with the 'base' S3 seats or actually having another optional S3 seat available. If anything could sway me from SS seats are those seats ^....alcantara? yes please!
> 
> Or they could just give us...to make up for the inconveneince


Hmm...


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

:thumbup: standard S3 red seats and the alcantra. I will take either one.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

JOES1.8T said:


> :thumbup: standard S3 red seats and the alcantra. I will take either one.


I'd take a full cloth option.

... no, I'm not even kidding.

I don't mind the alcantara blend seats, but if the alcantara is only for show, I'm not particularly willing to pass on the super sport seats. They'd have to put the alcantara on the ass portion, as Chimera suggested, for there to be a benefit to having alcantara, IMO.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

The alcantara sport seats look pretty nice. I'm not sure if we can get those here in NA, it is an option elsewhere. I still prefer the SS seats though.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

lilmira said:


> The alcantara sport seats look pretty nice. I'm not sure if we can get those here in NA, it is an option elsewhere. I still prefer the SS seats though.


I suspect we will have the option in the US.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Dan Halen said:


> I suspect we will have the option in the US.


Hell we cant even look at the options for the car now... they are treating S3 info like its Area 51 type information... :laugh:


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Maybe the *S*eptember *3*rd nonsense will prove to be true in which case pricing/ordering should come available in about a month (June 3rd+)?


----------



## 7ma? (May 6, 2014)

Zorro83 said:


> So, i too have received confirmation by my dealership about the delayed SS seats. *He did say that they were replacing them with something else (until SS are available)*, not sure if that means just going with the 'base' S3 seats or actually having another optional S3 seat available. If anything could sway me from SS seats are those seats ^....alcantara? yes please!


So they are going to have some other type of seats as an option? That's interesting....


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Chimera said:


> Maybe the *S*eptember *3*rd nonsense will prove to be true in which case pricing/ordering should come available in about a month (June 3rd+)?


That would be beyond asinine.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> That would be beyond asinine.


At least it's another completely random stupid rumor of possible truth that we can believe in so that we can maybe just maybe get some f'ing information about the car that we all want to buy but Audi doesn't seem to want to sell.*























*I understand it's a run on, that's the joke.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'm out of breath just reading that.

I should also probably clarify, for the casual reader, it's my own joke from several weeks back that I am calling asinine. Audi may be just cocky enough to take it and run with it, though.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

at this point anything is plausible


----------



## 7ma? (May 6, 2014)

I am leaning towards staying with the SS seats and waiting for the extra 3 months...
but definitely interested to see if Audi comes up with another seat option that wont cause a delay


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

7ma? said:


> I am leaning towards staying with the SS seats and waiting for the extra 3 months...
> but definitely interested to see if Audi comes up with another seat option that wont cause a delay


Probably something like this? After all AoA has been so relaxed (lackadaisical??) about this entire rollout...


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

davewg said:


> Probably something like this? After all AoA has been so relaxed (lackadaisical??) about this entire rollout...


:laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Looks grippy. Sign me up.


----------



## codewhore (Oct 22, 2006)

Finally, proper hip bolsters!


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

so uncompromised


----------

